
Tesla is working on new battery that lasts 1M miles to come out next year - clouddrover
https://electrek.co/2019/04/23/tesla-battery-million-miles-elon-musk/
======
foxyv
Now if only they offered replacement parts for their cars to local mechanics.
Then it could be a car you drive for the rest of your life =)

------
hsnewman
I don't believe it. 1) Next year. 2) 1M miles. Proof? Show me.

~~~
__d
Perhaps you could explain why you find this unbelievable? Do you have some
insight into the chemistry as discussed in the patent? Or ... ?

